# Honeywell TE923W - Quem quer?



## franmcm (14 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Honeywell TE923W - Quem quer?
150€


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2010 às 15:30)

Estou a pensar em adquirir uma estação mas não é neste período talvez mais para o natal, vou ficar atento ao tópico.


----------

